# Tannin in Fruit Wines



## Tom (Nov 25, 2009)

OK group here's a question for those who add tannin to your fruit wines.
How much?
What kind? 
What fruits?
When?
WHY?
I am asking for those who do not add tannin to their fruit wines.
I bet I will get a variety of answers.


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 25, 2009)

I have never added any either. At least up till this week when I added 2tsp of Chestnut extract to a batch of Peach. Every reciepe called for it. And of about 7 reciepes they were calling for everywhere fron 1-4.5 tsps. I had about 2 lbs of rasins in the must but worried that they may not add enough. So in it went.
Brad


----------



## Bill B (Dec 3, 2009)

*tanin ia fruit wine*

Ton, recently I have been adding tanin to my fruit wines. Scott Labs has a tanin GALALCOOL SP which is good for fruit wines,meads rose it is a very light colored tanin and is used to enhance the structure and mouthfeel .It has other benefits which are too long to list. Additioal info at Scott laboratories addirions of 0.4-1.1g/gal is what I used. I cannot give a final verdict as my wine is still in secondary. This tanin and others can added PRE or POST fermentation. and must sit 3 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2009)

Bill B said:


> Ton, recently I have been adding tanin to my fruit wines. Scott Labs has a tanin GALALCOOL SP which is good for fruit wines,meads rose it is a very light colored tanin and is used to enhance the structure and mouthfeel .It has other benefits which are too long to list. Additioal info at Scott laboratories addirions of 0.4-1.1g/gal is what I used. I cannot give a final verdict as my wine is still in secondary. This tanin and others can added PRE or POST fermentation. and must sit 3 to 6 weeks.


And where did you get it from.
Why 3-6 weeks?


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2009)

Is this it?
http://www.scottlabsltd.com/products/fermentation/documents/TaninGalalcoolSP1_000.pdf
Only comes in 1kg?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes but surely you could split that amount up with a few people in your wine making group!! I too use that in my fruit and white wines and Grand Cru in my reds. I split a package with a friend near by but its getting time to get some more.


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2009)

OK Wade. Who sells it and how much..


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2009)

My friend bought it last time but Im sure George can get it, he does sell the Tan Cor and Tan Cor Grand Cru. There is a place in Hartford, Ct. which sells it also but they dont do online. PM George


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2009)

it'll be a while just got chectnut tanning from him. 
How much you add to fruit wines?
I heard 2 tsp for Peach?


----------



## Bill B (Dec 3, 2009)

*tanin in wine*

Tom, sorry to leave this out. I got it at ST. Louis wine and beermaking. and it comes in 1oz (28g) bottle. why the long soak? well The short ans is because Scott labs said so. I called them and they gave this long way above my head ans. But in short it helps bond different molecules which takes a long time.


----------



## Bill B (Dec 3, 2009)

*tanin in fruit wine*

The link is www.scottlaboratories.com


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2009)

Bill is right, just like bulk aging does with a wine, it lets small tannin chains link together to become longer tannin chains which is the main improvement in body enhancing.


----------

